# New Roof done by a Roofer -Problems/wavy



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not a roofer but there appears to be many problems with the roof. Both gable and eve sides get drip edges and you should not see any exposed structural wood. The fact that it's been a few weeks now and the roof still has not laid down could mean that the felt is wavy.
As far as the valley, I don't think manufacturers allow weaving architectural shingles. If anything the valley gets too bulky. The gutters are half, if not full, assed too.
What part of the country are you in? Does it snow?

Edit: with that much unsupported overhang, the shingles will curl down towards the gutters as well.


----------



## middle (Oct 22, 2011)

I live in Oregon where it rains a lot, but we don't get a lot of snow. There was no rain/snow barrier put down, but since we don't get much snow I would assume that's okay. As for the shingle overhang, it's already curling into the gutters -I don't know if they were trying to compensate or fcover rotten plywood edges or what. Actually the valley weave overall looks satisfactory, but don't care for it and there are some areas where the shingles buckle up near the middle of the valley; the bottom corner of the valley does looks awkward and lifts up because the weave I guess doesn't allow it to come down to the corner (plus the overhang doesn't help). 

Main concerns are if a drip edge is standard or at least a gutter that goes under the shingles slightly so there's no exposed wood, the rot, and the buckling on the edges. Another thing I noticed is that some shingles only got 2 nails, some a few more; I don't know what's standard but it seems like there should be more. Just trying to figure it out and what to tell the roofer.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Went Cheap...


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

First two pictures -
Ragged cut on the edge of the roof, going up the gable/rake -
Looks like over-lapped shingles, instead of butted -
(not "catastrophic" - doesn't look good)
Too much space between the top of the gutter and the roof.
No drip edge - wrong!
Looks like no "starters" on the gables.
1 1/2 to 2 1/2 inches of shingles into the gutters - too much.
Picture 5 -
Full-wove valley, with "Arch." shingles - not a good idea! -
(Lots of fun to correct!)
Gutters not run far enough into the inside corner -
"Butcher" job on the inside corner!
For a full-wove, valley - looks like it wasn't started correctly.
Your last picture -
Looks like the bottom of valley is wrong -
I can see the top of the rake board!
The roof might not leak - who knows!
Not a good job on the roof and gutters!
2 nails per shingle - no warranty by the manufacturer -
Should be 4 nails (for the pitch of your roof).
I bet there's no "Ice and Water Shield" in the valleys?!
Sorry to be the "bearer of bad tidings"! 
Ouch!!

rossfingal

Also - first 2 pics - looks like the gutters are not run far enough past the edge of the roof.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with most of what rossfingal posted and I would start pushing the issue with your contractor on resolving these issues.

Like rossfingal said, maybe it don't leak, now, but it ultimately will fail far before it ever reaches it expected life span.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> First two pictures -
> Ragged cut on the edge of the roof, going up the gable/rake -
> Looks like over-lapped shingles, instead of butted -
> (not "catastrophic" - doesn't look good)
> ...


I think that this about sums it up. Just about everything that could be done incorrectly was in this case.

Hope that you budgeted for leaks in this case.

Where was this bid relative to the others that you got?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd like to agree with "Sly" and "W-on-W" - however -
After taking another look at the pictures -
It would be "interesting" to see how the details around the Plumbing,
vent stack and the "Dish" were dealt with!?!
Worser and worser?! 
(Tar-R-Us!?!)

rossfingal


----------



## middle (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank everyone for the helpful insight. I don't know how to deal with this, I'm feeling really sick to the stomach. I want to make sure I know what to point out when he returns, and I'm sure he'll want the other half of his payment. I know roofing is a lot of work and I just want it paid and done with, but just wish it was done right the first time.

I did get another bid about $300 higher, but didn't include replacing any plywood or gutters. It did include new flashing, drip edge, 6 nail shingles, cleaning up the grounds, metal vents, better shingles, etc; things that I thought this roofer would do, but didn't. We also found someone that would do it for a little less, but we trusted this person to do a better job. 

Ross Here's a few pics of the pipes which look like they were cut out pretty nice to me, but don't know what to look for as far as being leak proof The 'Dish' was taken off, so no issues there.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"middle" - did the bid include gutters?
Were roof vents installed?
Were there any roof vents existing?
I didn't see any "drip-edge".
Are there any roof vents on your house?
Just wondering!

rossfingal


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The roof and gutters look like a train wreck. 

Have someone get up in the attic to see how much rot they really covered up. 

“IF” the guy’s licensed, bonded and insured the go after his bond to get this done right.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't give the person any more money!
("Train Wreck" - pretty much!)
Ouch!!

rossfingal

(As far as the "wavy" effect - could be a number of things)


----------



## middle (Oct 22, 2011)

There were roof vents installed (9-10). We insisted on more vents up front because we had been told that we needed more. They did manage to put one over the garage though; unfinished garage w/no attic. My husband likes to heat the garage sometimes-now heat will be going out the vent . I don't have any idea about our rights, if any. He's a licensed roofer, but it's possible not in our state -I'm not sure, my husband would probably know as he mostly dealt w/him. We've never been in a situation like this before. My husband used to do all the repairs on our house until he physically couldn't anymore (really upsets him that he can't-especially when something like this happens).

I was going to look in the attic today for issues, but not sure what I'm looking for or if it would be obvious. I don't know if I'll be able to see the problems from there? The funny thing is we picked this roofer to do the job because he seemed like an intelligent, hard working guy who aimed to please and he wasn't a flake. My husband strongly believed in him and thought he'd do the best job. I took many pics while on the roof, so here's 2 more, vent & ridge-

Question: How do you fix the shingles curling into the gutters because of the large overhang? Trimming them would probably look bad, right?
Any suggestions on what to tell the roofer?

Thanks again for the input, I appreciate it.


----------



## kmroll (Oct 23, 2011)

*really?*

I'm normally a lurker but i have to comment. Did you go with the cheapest person you could find? This "roofer" has never used h/d or architectural shingles before i would hope. It appears he racked them out like a traditional 3 tab. Everything you need to know about installing the shingles are included in the instructions on the backside of the shingle bundle. I'm not even going to comment about the bad valleys. This roof will never look right or perform right. Additionally the gutters are totally wrong. It appears he nailed the hangers in below the gutter back and used box miters in corners. Thats what homeowners do when buying sections and pieces from big box stores. Pay him no more money and figure how to pay to replace everything when it fails. Manufacturers warranties are voided when improperly installed, that is always their favorite position.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

wow i have to say i am not a roofer but there is no way that thing was installed correctly.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The pipe flashing's and vents look acceptable to me, just ask them to cover the exposed nails with caulking, not roof cement but metal application caulking.

The ridge caps are obviously crooked, but that's an aesthetic issue not a mechanical issue, least not from what I see in that picture.

Ask about:
1. shingles lapped instead of butted.
2. shingles to loosely butted.
3. sloppy gable end detail, starter strip issue.
4. eave & gable overhang and drip edge/eave flashing.
5. eave end of valley/s, make sure they were started properly.

I'm sure others here will add to the list.

I wouldn't give final payment until your satisfied.
Good Luck.

P.S. Nothing I see in those pictures is beyond repair/non fixable,
unless you find rotted lumber in the sheathing, rafter ends or facia.


----------



## middle (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks to all who have given me insight; I've learned a lot. Not really concerned about the crooked ridge either, just more important issues. My house is down off the road, so the roof does stand out more than a normal street level house would. I guess we are just going to have to deal with it now. I wanted more info so we could get the things that needed fixing done, so I appreciate the responses. I didn't expect perfect, but satisfactory.

I stuck my head into the attic & took a few pics; it's hard to get all the way into the attic in our house. It doesn't look good to my eye, but I don't know. Maybe it doesn't look as bad from the top -of course I have no way of knowing. I know for a fact that some areas on the edge are bad where I could lift the shingles up -my finger went right through a spot (last pic). It does make me wonder what else. They did replace some plywood, but don't know how they chose to replace some but not others. Hopefully others can learn something from this. We didn't babysit during the job as we assumed they were professionals, and didn't want to get in their way.

Thanks again; I don't know if I'll write again until after it's hopefully fixed, but will check back for helpful responses


----------



## gatorheel (Jul 12, 2011)

Hard to tell from the photos, but I would also check that the nails used to fasten the shingles to the decking completely penetrate the decking. The instructions for my shingles say that they should penetrate by at least 1/4". Here in FL, my roofers used 1" nails (since I'm in a 120+ MPH wind zone) and they penetrate WAY more than that.

Matt


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

To go along with gator, maybe it's just the picture, but I would've expected to see way more nails poking through the sheathing.

I don't even really see any around the vents. Makes me wonder how many were put in per shingle.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I think the thread needs a new title like "Roof done by a HACK, major problems".

If nothing else, make sure this guy doesn't do any more roofs.


----------



## Roofster (Jun 6, 2011)

It is a little hard to tell with those photos but I agree with the above posts, it does not look like very many nails through the plywood. Do you know how many nails were used per shingle?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

People: please read the entire thread -
See what "Sly", "kwik." and myself have said! 
(And others!)

RF


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Was this roof put over other roof layers?
Hard to believe this was put on a flat substrate


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

It is posts like these that really annoy me.I could spend alot of time explaining what I feel is wrong.

But everyone else has covered my views and thoughts.And if I may add,,, quite well,,,

Except for one that is,,,LEGAL PROCEEDINGS.

Pay nothing more for this poor excuse of a professional installation.

Tell this joker to install the roof in a workmanlike manner according to standards that comply with local building codes and manufacture specifications or find someone competent who can.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

gatorheel; Here in FL said:


> I understand your point but 1" nails alone won't put you into the 120mph category.
> 
> Archs require minimum 1" 1/4",,,the velocity compliance begins with required length and the number of fasteners need to achieve the ability to with stand those winds.Not trying to go off topic but shingles can handle straightline winds and gusts but handling sustained high velocity winds for extended periods is not reality.


----------



## gatorheel (Jul 12, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I understand your point but 1" nails alone won't put you into the 120mph category.
> 
> Archs require minimum 1" 1/4",,,the velocity compliance begins with required length and the number of fasteners need to achieve the ability to with stand those winds.Not trying to go off topic but shingles can handle straightline winds and gusts but handling sustained high velocity winds for extended periods is not reality.


You're right, I should have put > 1". Either way, they're clearly and significantly penetrating the decking. Agree on shingles withstanding sustained winds too-- not sure if it was required by code, but we made sure our install included peel-and-stick underlayment. The only way that's going anywhere is if our whole roof peels off (which, since it's a 1910 gable roof w/o retrofits, isn't that unlikely unfortunately).

Matt


----------



## gwhite (Nov 2, 2011)

First of all, this roof is WRONG. Secondly, when you hired the contractor did you have a proper contract drawn up (ie specifics on materials, methods of installation, payment schedule, warranty for materials and workmanship, methods of recourse, insurance (including for performance))? Did you find this contractor through a service provider who guarantees their work? If so I would investigate what your recourse is. If you did not do your due diligence in hiring this "contractor" I am afraid you will be out of pocket with a non-performing roof. There are some creative methods to get the guy to fix his problems. If he is local and not a fly by night, you can always let him know you will be writing an article to the editor in your local newspaper about his work. Just remember to be careful of slander and liable. ONLY state facts if you have to go this route. I've had lots of success in gaining compliance with the threat of bad PR. Good luck.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Read the whole thread.
It becomes readily, evident.
Jeezhs!!!

RF


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

This roof reminds me of one that was installed by a homeowner with early Alzheimer's Disease. And no, I am NOT kidding about this.


----------

